
1003 patients treated with AZM+HCQ, 1 death (Tweet from Dr Raoult, France) - Cantbekhan
https://twitter.com/raoult_didier/status/1244237477826703360
======
Cantbekhan
I know the general sentiment about this man is not the best these days.
Especially since the Trump intervention/tweets and because of his rather
"unorthodox" methods.

But he's still a real Doctor in charge of a real (albeit small) hospital that
is indeed specialized in infectious diseases.

And if what he claims is true (1003 patients treated with only 1 death), this
is a pretty damn good result compared to the situation we have in Spain/Italy.

~~~
rpiguy
No one will respond to this because it is promising news. Sad.

